# Jimmy Kimmel show: Videotape kids, tell them you ate all their Halloween candy



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

These are youtube videos in which kids are told by their parents that their halloween candy has been eaten! By the parent! It is funny, but I do feel bad for the kids- they are very upset.

2014





2011






2012






2013


----------

